# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  کمک در مورد نحوه حذف تمام لاین های تکراری فایل

## Master_Power

سلام
من میخوام تمام ردیف های تکراری موجود در یک فایل را حذف کنم . چطور اینکارو کنم ؟
با تابع array_unique فقط ردیف های تکراری را حذف میکنه و بقیه را میده.
مثال :
1212
1010
1212
1515

با تابع array_unique  خروجی اعداد بالا به صورت زیر میشه
1212
1010
1515
ولی من میخوام کل ردیف های تکراری حذف بشه که خروجی بشه 1010 و 1515

چجوری کل تکراری ا را حذف کنیم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

